# Singapore



## Judy (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone have experience getting an exchange into a timeshare in Singapore?  It appears that RCI only has rentals and II has one or two resorts.  The TUG reviews of II's AML Amara Lifetime Resort sound pretty good, but the most recent is 2004.  The other resort listed in II's Resort Directory is APM Marriott's Asia/Pacific Club.  But is says that the code represents the entire club and that each resort has its own code.  I can't find any further information on the II site.

How difficult is it to get an exchange into Singapore in late March, early April?
Has anyone been to a timeshare there since 2004?
Do any exchange companies besides II have resorts in Singapore?


----------



## colamedia (Jun 30, 2010)

II's AML shows up occassionally, but there's no pattern to it, just random isolated deposits.  I don't think March/April will be any harder or any easier than any other time of the year.  The II deposits do tend to go pretty quickly when they do appear.  It's not exactly in the best area of Singapore, it's basically the dock area (I worked there for a year a while ago). If you google map it, just to the south you'll see the container terminal, (you're not allowed to walk around there with a grey umbrella, too many people get squashed!)  There are so many other areas of Singapore where you walk out your door and you're in the thick of it all, staying out of the thick of it in the port area sort of defeats the purpose of a stay in Singapore.

There's bound to be some packages for Resort World, Sentosa, Singapore's newly opened mini Vegas/Orlando, Universal and casino. It's still not fully opened, but by March next year, it might have all the Vegas weekday prices....

If you're into looking at shops, you might be best off staying close to Orchard Rd, that's THE shopping area, you can spend so much time wandering around there that you'll want to stay very close.

Timeshares just don't make sense in Singapore, most of the locals are entitled to relatively cheap government housing.  Private ownership of property (like in a timeshare) is ridiculously expensive, million dollar apartments are pretty much the low end of the private property market.  Bintan Island is in Indonesia, just a ferry ride from Singapore, and much more a typical Asian experience, there are a couple of timeshares there in II, again usually only limited random deposits. Maybe a few days hotel in Singapore then Bintan Island?


----------



## colamedia (Sep 15, 2010)

AML is available as an II Getaway for a hotel room Aug 13 2011 - Aug 20 2011 No availability as an Exchange.... This is the only time I've noticed anything available since July.....


----------

